# Doe, 105.2 F, (Mastitis) Updated photos



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok, so this is Chloe who kidded on March 24th. Chloe is 5 years old and this is her 3rd freshening, twins. She and the other milkers were moved into the pasture about 5 days ago. Last night she was fine, I milked her and trust me, she was fine. She walked up the hill to get to the house this morning but once she was put in the back yard (holding area during milking) she laid down and didn't really want to get back up. My youngest got her up and we milked her anyway. After I brought the kids to school I went to check on her more thoroughly myself (now that the sun was up). She was laying down and moaning softly.

So, I brought her inside, through the house, and into the screened in porch where I am supposed to be studying for a Biochemistry exam tomorrow. She decided to poop in my living room on the way here (that's why we put tile in) so I figured I would do a fecal(we have been fighting cocci lately) as well as a temp. I checked her all over and no injuries and she is not bloating. I still haven't bought a stethoscope...

Fecal = some strongylids and cocci (her eyes are the same as they were yesterday, about a 3.5) no diarrhea, we have also been trying to find a better anthelminitc for strongylids...
Temp = 105.2

She is laying down and moaning miserably. Before I started treating too much I wanted some input.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2017)

Did you do a CMT to check for mastitis?
Is she still eating?
I would call vet she needs to start anti biotics.  and Banamine

What dewormer have you been using that is a really scary score or FAMACHA.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

Better question would be what haven't we been using! Unfortunately, she isn't worth a trip to the vet. I have sulfadimethoxine (antibacterial) and PenG. I can't believe I didn't think to check for mastitis! I will remedy that now!
Wait, I scored wrong... Let me edit that. I meant a 3.5 not a 4.5.
ETA: not eating


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2017)

Is she eating?

As far as dewormers... really depends on dewormer and dosage. Most are given wrong dosages and then they are ineffective or build resistance.
What have you used and protocol?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

I will answer that after I call the vet. Thanks for reminding me about Mastitis! I didn't even bother to finish the test, just milked into the paddle. We have been so careful all these years this is my first case of mastitis. So, fun times and I get hands on experience treating it!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

@Southern by choice, no she is not eating. 
Ok, so the anthelmintics we have tried include: fenbendazol, albendezole, pyrantel pamoate (I am not good at spelling). UT asked me not to use Cydectin (moxidectin) unless absolutely necessary. Respecting their concern for resistance I have not used it yet. 

My worming protocol includes regular FAMACHA scoring (every few weeks, more for milkers), BCS, checking for diarrhea, off feed, basically anything wrong. IF anything is wrong I run a fecal and worm based on what I see. Every few months I check everyone individually and decide, based on load and other scores, if I am going to worm them or not and with what. 

Up until this winter that has worked very well for us. This winter however, we have had much higher resistance and the anthelmintics have been less effective. I have been checking my milkers FAMACHA scores every day. I had Chloe to a 3 last week and she has gone down half a score since. 

I dose based on the recommend dosages. I don't use horse wormers because the meds are not evenly distributed within the paste. 

For the cocci, I treat either with sulfadimethoxine or pay extra for the more convenient (can't remember the name but I think it starts with a P) but much more expensive meds from the vet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2017)

PM me with how you dose and protocol. Goats have different dosages.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2017)

oops- yeah, I'd give probios immediately.... if you have powder mix up and give 20-30 cc right away.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a tube of probios, and probiotic pills. I also have a nutri-drench. I haven't given her anything other than a shot of B-vit because I am waiting on UT to call back. My friend has school today and should be able to pick up what I need and bring it back with her so I don't have to make that long trip.

As far as the specific dosages, I would have to go back upstairs to my lab and since I have already gone up and down those stairs 6 times today I would rather wait until I have to go back up there. I will get you those dosages though. I want to know if I have been underdosing. If so, I am going to be frustrated with UT's vet clinic. 

I can't believe that last night she milked fine and the milk looked fine and then this morning... wow. I didn't know it could change so fast. I didn't milk her this morning my youngest did. He told me she didn't want to get up but that he got her up and she jumped on the milk stand and stood for milking. I didn't ask, and he didn't say, if she ate some grain at that time but I am guessing not. 

This is completely my fault. I have been lax the past two weeks with cleanliness because I ran out of the wipes we use from Hoegger and I have been so busy with school! At least today is my day off. I just hope that I will still have time to study for my exam tomorrow and take care of her. The new wipes are already on their way. Stupid, lazy mistake!  You would think I would know better by now!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2017)

No nutri drench with fever. No molasses with fever.

You thinking mastitis?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

@Southern by choice  For sure after I milked her into the CMT paddle. Did you catch the picture above?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd start Banamine and Pen ... but as always I think a phone call to your vet is most appropriate, and can best advise.

Nope - completely missed the pic! 

wow.... ugh


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

Banamine... yeah... I never have gotten around to getting that from my vet...

I am still waiting on a call back from the University of Tennessee's Vet Clinic. Hopefully it doesn't take too much longer... Or I am going to start calling them and bugging them.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry you've got yet another issue to deal with. Hope you caught it in time to cure it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> @Southern by choice, UT asked me not to use Cydectin (moxidectin) unless absolutely necessary. Respecting their concern for resistance I have not used it yet.



I've never heard that.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

@OneFineAcre, UT said they consider it their last ditch drug. Since they have no idea if/when more might come out they are trying to get farmers not to use it unless none of the other anthelmintics work.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

Poor Chloe has just been miserable all day. Laying with me in the screened in porch and moaning All day... I knew mastitis was to be avoided but I had no idea how terrible it would be for the goats. I feel like a monster for having allowed this. Poor sweet heart! This morning when I was milking her out it looked like that picture. Then this afternoon it was watery red and stank like fish.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2017)

Banamine will bring down fever and reduce pain. She needs this ASAP. Also Nuflur is the antibiotic of choice. This is one of the few that can get into the udder. She also needs to be infused with TODAY.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

I've never dealt with mastitis but I just wanted to say I'm sorry you and your goat are going through this, and I hope she improves soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> @OneFineAcre, UT said they consider it their last ditch drug. Since they have no idea if/when more might come out they are trying to get farmers not to use it unless none of the other anthelmintics work.


Hmmm
That's interesting 
It's the same class as Ivermectin
Have they not heard of Prohibit?
That's a much bigger gun than Cydectin
Have you tried Ivermectin?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2017)

GLENMAR said:


> Banamine will bring down fever and reduce pain. She needs this ASAP. Also Nuflur is the antibiotic of choice. This is one of the few that can get into the udder. She also needs to be infused with TODAY.


X2


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't have ilk goats, but just wanted to say that I hope your doe gets better. You have a better vet team right here on BYH than most vet clinics.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2017)

What i have suggested is the best chance for her survival. Anything else would just prolong her suffering. Sounds like a bad case. Good luck.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 11, 2017)

If she has coliform mastitis it will come on very quickly.  We get it in the cows.  Watery, sometimes bloody, and often hot hard udder and temp.  If it is Klebsiella, she will all of a sudden just make next to no milk, udder deflates, will feel cold but her body temp can either go way up or go subclinical.  It can kill a cow in 24 hours.  IV antibiotics are the way to go for either if it is severe, and  mastitis treatment in the quarter.  Coliform is easier to catch and treat but it is still very serious.

Prohibit is the wormer of choice here in the sheep, and the neighbors goats, if there is a severe infestation.  I know alot of people don't go the natural route, but we have D E in all our feed and mineral mixes and have seen alot less worm problems that we used to.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 11, 2017)

GLENMAR said:


> Banamine will bring down fever and reduce pain. She needs this ASAP. Also Nuflur is the antibiotic of choice. This is one of the few that can get into the udder. She also needs to be infused with TODAY.



Here fever went down through no actions of my own around mid day today. I did pick up Today and already gave her that treatment and will continue to do so. I never did hear back from UT so I will bug them tomorrow or just stop by after classes and ask them about Nuflur. I did start her on Pen G because I had it. While I am there I think I may discuss Banamine with them. That or I will wait until I speak with my other vet about Banamine. Thanks for the info!

@OneFineAcre, Honestly, I don't know. There are many things about many vet school hospitals that confuse me. My vet keeps telling me that when I get into vet school, I need to learn what they teach for the tests and then figure out what I will actually do...


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2017)

There's been a lot of research on copper oxide wire particles, using them alone or in combination with dewormers.  I like the American Consortium for Small Ruminant Parasite Control's website  http://www.wormx.info/

And about what your vet said - I've asked vets, too, and they say you don't use a lot of what you learn in vet school.  You often pick up a lot of your habits and protocols off the vet or vets you initially work under or intern with.  I can believe that.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, I felt pretty confident we would be able to get this taken care of after our trip to the vet yesterday. Funny moment, Chloe was checking out one of the vets and decided her feet would make a perfect resting spot!



 

Unfortunately, while she has been doing great today, eating and drinking, getting up on her own and bugging us for love and treats. This evening when I went to milk her out and treat her I noticed her udder was cold and there was blood coming out of the side of it. I am worried this means that we are going to lose her after all. The vet saw no signs of gangrene yesterday but...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 14, 2017)

Read through this thread. 
Does can live and go about a normal life with half an udder. @babsbag had a doe that went through this too. 

We put down our Kiko doe who had the blue bag because we couldn't keep the temp down. The doe just couldn't fight it and we couldn't let her suffer 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/graphic-picture-warning.29193/

If she is coping you can let it slough off and she can be a brood doe.

Every case is different and it doesn't necessarily mean it's a death sentence. 

I'd be spraying her with some screw worm spray to prevent fly strike. 

Did they culture the milk?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 14, 2017)

I am so sorry. We are pulling for her over here.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 14, 2017)

Did they culture the milk?  I had a doe last year that got gangrene mastitis. I treated her with Oxytet and Banamine and she survived, even raised her kid, but she did lose 1/2 of the udder. She was pretty sick for about a week and then went right back to normal while the udder sloughed off. I treated her with Today as well but once it was obvious that it was gangrene I stopped the infusion. I did not milk her last year at all. 

She kidded triplets this year.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 15, 2017)

They were planning on culturing the milk when we first arrived. Then after the full examination and seeing that she was septic and determining that it was coliform mastitis they said they would be treating it with the same thing regardless of what specific bacteria etc caused it. That saved me $70 so I am not complaining.

@Goat Whisperer, Thanks for reminding me of that thread. I had read it years ago and remembered some of it but forgotten that the udder just sloughed off. It was also good to see how long it took them to treat the udder and for it to ultimately fall off. I am currently waiting on a call back from the vet but that thread boosted my thoughts on her chances again. She is doing really well except for the udder. Now I need to figure out where I can keep her to be sure infection doesn't spread while she is going through this process....


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 15, 2017)

I was just telling my husband about that thread. He said "no!"... apparently he doesn't want to deal with something like that at all.. lol. But, I am the one who takes care of the goats most of the time so... I suppose we could post her for free to anyone who wants to deal with the mastitis if my husband doesn't want to bend.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2017)

So many people have dealt with this and even though it is nasty everyone says the doe goes on and does great and all is well.
If our doe would have been able to fight off the fever (The Kiko) we might have considered it but it ended up not being an option for us.

I say IF YOU DO THE WORK no one else gets a say. Just my 2 cents... and you know how I am  ( I can picture what we'd be saying off line! )


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 15, 2017)

@Southern by choice, I was imagining that as well and it had me laughing as I posted that!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh, I think I had mentioned that the other udder had dropped production completely. I was disappointed because I thought if I could take care of the infection in the one udder I could still get milk out of the other. Well, I haven't been willing to put her on the milk stand so that there would be no chance of contamination. This morning I was bent down and milking out the non infected udder and kept waiting for the milk to stop flowing!! If I had known her production would bounce back like that I may have risked the milk stand for the sake of my hips! Ah well, I am happy she is producing again. Does anyone know how safe that milk is for kids??


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know about the goats, but in cattle, we milked the ( 2 or)3 good quarters and they were tested fine to go in the milk tank.  Seriously, there is some sort of "barrier" between the separate quarters ( or halves in the case of the goats and sheep) that will prevent the infection from traveling through to the other side.  The contamination comes from getting the infection to the teat end or in a rare case when it travels through the blood stream throughout the animals whole system.  And it seems that the infectious part is early on and once the actual "dying" of the infected quarter occurs, there isn't the same chance of infection.

That said, I wouldn't be afraid to feed it to the kids and If you use something like a rubber mat on the stand and milk her last, then the chance of spreading it is lessened.  Just wash down with bleach water after milking, let it dry and go on.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 15, 2017)

We have been dissecting those barriers at school and yes goats have them as well. But she is septic so the infections has spread through the bloodstream to her whole body. I have a feeling the kids' rumens would have no problems once the sepsis is cleared but perhaps I should wait until speaking to the goat vet on Monday. I had just asked my husband to cut up an old tarp for me to use on the milk stand for her. I should then be able to put it on when she is milked last and remove it for the next milking with less chance of spreading any contamination.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, she is still in pain and I am not having all that much luck getting help from UT. The vets change all the time and each vet wants to see her. I am not driving that far with her every few days and paying for the visit. How ridiculous! I other than discomfort she is doing well. She is eating and drinking and milking like crazy from her right udder which is good. Her left udder has closed up and I can't get anything out of it. Before it closed I kept trying but it was just air. When I put meds in it they just fell right back out because it wouldn't close. She has a blister like area on the lateral side of her udder that keeps rubbing against her leg. 

So, here are the pictures, they are not pretty but I don't think they are graphic quite yet.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 23, 2017)

It wouldn't let me upload all of them in the same post. I also kept them as thumbnails so they would not be "in your face"...
Hopefully I didn't upload doubles.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 23, 2017)

At this time, I am treating her by wiping/washing the udder in iodine and not doing anything else. I can't strip it and I don't have any thing else for her. As I said, she is eating and drinking but she is uncomfortable. The necrotic area is much smaller than I thought it would be. You can see where the darker skin that traveled farther up the rear of her udder is peeling away to reveal sound flesh beneath it. I am certain I am going to lose her teat though. BTW, those pics were taken after I milked out the other side but the mastitis side is still larger than the one milking. 

QUESTION: The LGDs keep licking it... Should I let them or not???


----------



## babsbag (Apr 23, 2017)

Personally I wouldn't let the dogs lick it, if you can stop it.  I would worry that they would introduce some other bacteria into it. 

My doe raised her kid just fine on her good half while the udder sloughed off. I left her kid on her as I figured it gave her a reason to live. Once the antibiotics were done I didn't do anything at all other than fly control. It took a few months to fall off, but it did it without my help.  Mine lost the entire half.  She had triplets this year, I grafted one onto another doe and she is raising the other two.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 23, 2017)

I bottle feed so I am not worried about her raising kids. She is still producing a fair amount of milk on the one side so I am sure she won't have a problem next year. I had hoped to sell her but with one udder she will continue on our farm.

I will have to see if I can stop the dogs... That means once again rearranging everything, goats and dogs and such.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2017)

This must be more common in goats and sheep than I thought. I am sorry that your doe is going through this, but she sure has a good goat Mommy to care for her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 23, 2017)

Part of it is that generally dairy goat people pay more attention because we are up close and personal with our goats several times a day. Those who have a bunch of sheep that are only handled a few times a year won't notice (not saying you are like this). 

My vet said it is very common for people to realize when they shear their sheep and discover she only has 1/2 an udder. 

She's had a bunch of calls from panicked, mortified shepards when the ewe has half an udder, after it's all healed over. 

Sheep are also in milk for a much shorter time. Dairy goats are in milk for 8-12 months, 10 being the average. We had a doe in milk for 18 months.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2017)

There was an ad on Craigslist recently for a bunch of sheep, mostly 5 year olds with half an udder. Dumping culls. And they still wanted a couple hundred dollars for cull ewes with one teat.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 24, 2017)

Sometimes you can get a good brood animal, if its the right doe (or ewe) it might be worth it. 

I know some folks in SC that bought a very, very, very nice Lucy Star lamancha doe for very little (well… considering the price of their goats) because the doe had mastitis and was probably going to loose half the uddder. They had her shipped down from WA and worked on her. The doe lost the use of half the udder but made it through and they got themselves a heck of a brood doe. She was their foundation doe and really did a lot for their herd.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 24, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sometimes you can get a good brood animal, if its the right doe (or ewe) it might be worth it.
> 
> I know some folks in SC that bought a very, very, very nice Lucy Star lamancha doe for very little (well… considering the price of their goats) because the doe had mastitis and was probably going to loose half the uddder. They had her shipped down from WA and worked on her. The doe lost the use of half the udder but made it through and they got themselves a heck of a brood doe. She was their foundation doe and really did a lot for their herd.


Do you mean Lucky Star?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes. 
Have a dog named Lucy 
Her name is spelled a lot on the "smart" phone. 

Phone is so smart it changes Lucky to Lucy sometimes


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Baymule, What GW said is spot on. 5+ years and I have never seen signs of mastitis. I was with you thinking that it wasn't that common until I started going back to school and taking all my animal science classes. They confused me though, while I was always (until just recently for a very short time) careful and attentive to cleanliness when milking, I was still doing it in a dusty, dirty old barn! Well, just goes to show what happens when you slack off your milking protocol even for 4-5 days. NOT WORTH IT! I know my udder wipes are full since I just bought them but I still find myself picking up the bucket and seeing how much it weighs... 

On another note, Chloe seemed to be in less pain today, her udder seemed to have reduced its size so the swelling has gone down. I actually put her in the nasty, steep goat pasture with the rest of the herd...  I know I shouldn't have but I can't refuse her when she asks so sweetly! I think the movement has helped her a lot. Perhaps I was trying to baby her too much and was being counterproductive? I will continue to monitor her carefully and am ready to put her in a smaller pen whenever necessary. 

Also, the necrotic area lost the ugly blister about to pop area. When I saw it this evening I was shocked! I have not been the one milking for the last two milk sessions because of school and it was a BIG change. Silly me, I was wondering if she might not just slough off dead tissue and be fine... Until I applied the iodine.. Oh yeah, the whole area around the teat is solid, dry and just wrong. The tissue is starting to separate from the larger healthy area of the udder. I think she will be fine, she will just have one teat.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2017)

The good news is, you will still have Chloe. I hope she feels better soon. I think letting her out with the others probably did her some good. Hang in there.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 24, 2017)

I let my doe run with the herd after the first week.  My doe got mastitis in a brand new barn, new kidding pen, fresh hay, the day after she freshened. I had not even milked her, only her kid had nursed. My vet tells me that it is in the soil (at least the one she had) and that sometimes it just happens. She also told me not to worry about her being contagious.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you @Baymule. Even though I am in the midst of finals I actually feel like I can start to breathe some. I feel better when she feels better and when I feel like I can be there to take care of her properly. She will be fine and she will stay with us the rest of her days most likely.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 24, 2017)

@babsbag, that is good to know! I have had problems getting answers and solutions from UT about what to do. I going by what I have seen others do online and what just feels right. If she does well on it that is what I will continue to do. Very glad to hear that your vet was okay with your girl being out with the herd!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 24, 2017)

My vet had her own herd of goats and had been through this with one of her own so I was comfortable with her advice. Once there was no "milk" leaking she felt that there was nothing contagious.  IMO they do much better when they are with their herd.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2017)

Not sure I can believe that dead rotting tissue is harmless.   But then again I will separate an animal over far less than that.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2017)

The area of the udder that was raw was pretty much hidden under a hard cap of dead tissue. When it fell off it looked like a turtle shell. There was nothing oozing or dripping, no smell, no infection. Looked pretty gnarly but that was about it. The infection was long gone.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 26, 2017)

Chloe currently has that hard cap of dead tissue. That is what made it look so much better. lol. What was left of yours after that cap fell off @babsbag?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 26, 2017)

She lost the entire half. When the cap fell off there was some proud flesh under it but nothing really raw or nasty. It took a few months for it to fall off, it hung by a "thread" for weeks but I just let nature do its thing figuring that nature knew best.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 29, 2017)

Updated photos! I took these last night so you could see how she is progressing.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2017)

It looks like it is better. Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 2, 2017)

This is of her udder tonight. Starting to separate. It is odd, for a long while it seemed as though the separation would be lower.


----------



## babsbag (May 2, 2017)

Yeah, that looks very much like my doe did, but I think hers was even bigger.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 7, 2017)

Wish I would have taken pics of what it looked like today. These are from two days ago. I will try to get some tonight. Watching the whole process is fascinating! My poor Chloe! She just seems extremely annoyed about this thing that keeps scraping and bumping her leg!


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2017)

It is amazing that a doe or ewe can lose half her udder like this. It is even more amazing that half can fall off and she completely recovers.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 14, 2017)

DH saw Chloe's udder for the first time this weekend since it started going bad. He came to tell me how horrible and disgusting it was etc... All I could do was laugh! I have Chloe out in the pasture with the rest of the goats. She is happier that way and we have a good fly spray that the vet gave us. 

 

 

 


So, updated pics. These are pics before I treat.


----------



## babsbag (May 14, 2017)

That looks nice and clean and "healthy". Of course healthy isn't the right word for a sloughing udder, but it really does look good all things considered. The nose test is always good too...no smell = no infection.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks @babsbag! I thought the same. No smell or anything. There does not appear to be anything wrong at all which is great! .... I mean, other than the fact that it is falling off... The healthy skin has folded over somewhat, almost rolling in, while the dead part is separating.

I noticed today that she has a lump on her right side, just behind her right elbow but on her rib area. Has me freaking out about CL a bit now. I had them all tested in the fall but I am going to call my vet and confirm when they open tomorrow. I have to take a bunch of the goats in for health testing anyway to clear them for showing. 

OH! AND some of my goats have lice or some sort of mite on them. It is giving them very dry skin. Found that one out when I was shaving my buck for the show! 

Honestly, CAE, Mastitis, CL???(or some weird lump), deformed kid, parasite overload and lice???
Everything...  is falling..  apart!!!  Ah well, live and learn.


----------



## babsbag (May 14, 2017)

I know all about days, months, and years like that.  I have some creepy crawlies on my goats too and I will be sprinkling them with poultry dust this week.  We found it when we were disbudding a kid. 

But it seems like you have had more than your share right now...hopefully it is the end.  If you had them tested it is probably  not CL. Hang in there.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

Well, it finally fell off a few days ago!
These are the pics right after it fell off. 


 

 

 

This is from this morning.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

Oh, Forgot this one. She produces a ton of milk for us. I am kind of glad that we can't sell her now. She will continue to produce kids for us so that we can get her milk. She is in no pain at all and no longer has the annoying parts to rub against her leg.


----------



## babsbag (May 21, 2017)

Looks good. My one teat girl had triplets this year. I fostered one onto another doe but I am sure that she could have fed them all.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

@babsbag, I really appreciate your help throughout all of this! I am so glad we were able to save her!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 21, 2017)

Nice to hear she is doing good


----------



## Latestarter (May 21, 2017)

Looks really good! Seems to be closing back up normally. Nice save!


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2017)

This has been informative and helpful, if I ever have a ewe go through this I won't be in a blind panic. Thanks for the pictures and information!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 30, 2017)

I am loving my dairy management class. We have been covering mastitis (big shock right?). Anyway, talking after class to our professor and DHIA guy about the different bacteria that cause mastitis was enlightening. From what they said, E coli was most likely the specific bacteria that infected Chloe. There are a few Staph a that will have this affect but they are not as likely as E coli. There was one other gram - that acted just like E coli that is commonly found in green wood shavings but I can not recall the name of that one... Anyway, at least now I can be pretty sure of the type of bacteria that caused this!
Some other interesting points they made, if you end up with a gram - infection, they often do not suggest treating it at all unless it has gone systemic. This is because the antibiotics are not very effective and the animal is _usually_ able to fight it off. Gram + bacteria is much more responsive to antibiotics in the mammary glands. 
Just thought I would share!


----------

